# vomiting, etc.



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It never hurts to check with the Vet. BUT bile pukes in the AM and at night are a sure sign usually that their stomachs need more food. How often are you feeding? I would try to increase the food intake. Throw in some yogurt and or pumpkin to the kibble/meat to try and fill the stomach a bit more.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

In the raw feeding world this would most likely be the hunger pukes. This happens with my poodles if I don't give them a little snack before bedtime. Mine never had this happen when I was feeding them kibble, because it stays in their system longer, but I believe it does happen when feeding kibble as well.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> It never hurts to check with the Vet. BUT bile pukes in the AM and at night are a sure sign usually that their stomachs need more food. How often are you feeding? I would try to increase the food intake. Throw in some yogurt and or pumpkin to the kibble/meat to try and fill the stomach a bit more.


YEP!!



ChocolateMillie said:


> In the raw feeding world this would most likely be the hunger pukes. This happens with my poodles if I don't give them a little snack before bedtime. Mine never had this happen when I was feeding them kibble, because it stays in their system longer, but I believe it does happen when feeding kibble as well.


YEP!! (and it DOES happen with kibble fed dogs because it used to happen to both Meau and Lucy - when Lucy was on kibble)

It only seems to happen with the poodles in our house, though - the other dogs never throw up bile. BOTH poodles do if their tummies are empty and/or they're hungry. (Actually the foster spoo I had here a couple of years ago did it too!!)

I just make sure to space their meals well so they're never actually hungry/empty or I'll feed a snack or small meal if necessary.

Kristina, is Llama already spayed? One of my miniature dachshunds had retained baby teeth and the vet just extracted them when she was in for her spay surgery. I didn't have her put under anesthesia just for that. If Llama is already spayed (or you don't plan to have her done) check with your vet for alternatives to getting those teeth out. If they're at all loose, maybe you can work them around in her mouth until they get loose enough to come out without anesthesia.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Barb


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, there are Plenty of different blood tests for liver function/values. If she needs to go under anesthesia to have the teeth extracted then i would have a simple panel done first that checks kidneys and liver (we require one on all our anesthesia patients). I agree that they are usually done when she is spayed. I would however have them pulled if they are not out by a year old, even if she doesnt need to go under for anything else but that. I have seen plenty of retained baby teeth throw off the whole alignment of the adult teeth. Also, unfortunatlly since they arnt out by now, then they will most likely never come out. Those suckers have Very long roots!! 

Have you tried benadryl for her scratching? Have you had a vet check her out for it?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Have you tried benadryl for her scratching? Have you had a vet check her out for it?


yep, a little bit of the med helps her... today I gave her a really tiny dose. last time I asked, the vet didn't have anything useful to say.

Barb--no, she is not spayed. I am waiting till she's about one year.

I am in fact a bit reluctant about having her anesthetized *just* for the teeth right now, but doing that at the spay time sounds good.

as for the feeding times, she's fed three times (I do think she's in great shape). she was fed more frequently as a small puppy, but she has always been a poor eater, no matter what's offered. and, trust me, Llama lets us know unambiguously if she's hungry. :laugh2:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> she was fed more frequently as a small puppy, but she has always been a poor eater, no matter what's offered.


Lucy was a poor/picky eater as a pup, too. We've learned she really just doesn't like kibble. We started cooking for her about 5 months ago and from the moment we put the first bowl of "real" food down for her she has LOVED to eat!! :lol: It's really gratifying to know she's happy with her meals now!

Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy had retained baby teeth - my vet looked at them when she was about 6 months, and decided that they weren't affecting the positioning of the adult teeth, and could wait a little longer. I made an appointment to have them out when she was 9 months - and one fell out days before the scheduled date, so I cancelled! The second one came out when she was 11 months. A very experienced breeder of toy dogs told me she always waits until 12 months unless the bite is badly affected - dogs do tend to hold onto those teeth, but they usually drop out by 12 months.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Olie said:


> bile pukes in the AM and at night are a sure sign usually that their stomachs need more food.


she refuses to eat breakfast. home-cooked breakfast, simple probiotic cheese, or raw (Primal)--it doesn't matter. she wouldn't eat in the morning.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi was the same way for a bit as a puppy. He would occasionally refuse breakfast and those mornings he would vomit bile. So the vet put him on a zantac/pepcid type of medicine on the mornings he refused to eat. It was very effective. I also kept a bit of nutracal on hand that I could smear on the roof of his mouth so he wouldn't become hypoglycemic. He is a much much better eater now. I've also done the "How to teach a dog to eat" twice with him.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jäger often skipped meals when he was a puppy and when he skipped he sometimes threw up bile. I started giving him a tablespoon of yogurt in the mornings with his breakfast and he would always eat at least that even if he didn't eat the kibble and it seemed to help. I still give him yogurt every morning. 

There were a few things he never refused (scrambled eggs for instance) so that was always a sure way to get him to eat.

I also noticed that he refused a lot of food when he was teething, even his favorites if his mouth was really hurting (i.e., bigger molars were coming out).

He had a puppy tooth that did not come out and we had to have it pulled when he was 9 to 10 months old because it was causing decay to the permanent tooth right next to it. I also had him neutered at that time. I wanted to wait a bit longer to neuter him, but thought it made more sense to do both things at once. We did a blood test prior to the surgery to be sure his liver and kidneys were functioning properly.

He's about 13 months old now and eats like a champ. He enjoys his kibble and also gets canned food, cooked chicken, scrambled eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, etc., for variety.


----------

